# Light Bleeding From Just Inside Vagina, and Labia?



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

HELP!! I'm 22 weeks, and I have had a tiny bit of bleeding over the past few months from the labia (barely any but just a tiny bit of spotting)... it appears there are some tiny cuts on the labia. I have not had sex pretty much since conception so I know it has nothing to do with friction from that. My midwife said it's normal, and I wondered if it has to do with the sensitivity of the labia being slightly swollen due to pregnancy and from wiping the sensitive area with toilet paper etc, and my midwife confirmed that this was normal.
Today my pantyliner had an actual small line of dried blood a few inches long. I got a mirror and checked, and I saw a few cuts on my labia as usual. However, what scared me was I also saw what looked like a tiny cut just inside the vagina (falling short on my anatomy right now... but it's whatever now looks full and textured and pinky-purplish and is now sitting right inside the vagina, it's the flesh you see if you part the labia with your fingers and actually look into the vagina and it's right there blocking any empty space.... sorry that's the best I can explain it  ) So I saw the tiny cut-looking mark on it and saw that there was a tiny bit of blood sitting on it and I feel kind of freaked out! I will call my midwives tomorrow but I would love any kind of reassurance. Has this happened to anyone else? Is this kind of bleeding normal? Should I be worried and is it ok to wait until tomorrow to talk to someone about it? If you have ANY info I would really appreciate it!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

The only thing I can think of is are you accidentally scratching yourself when you wipe? I occasionally do that and get a scratch with a little blood.

You could put some coconut oil or olive oil on it as a soothing ointment in the meantime.


----------



## orange_mommy (Jul 9, 2010)

It's definitely possible, thanks to pregnancy my nails are nice and long now... maybe it's time to cut them! *~* When I saw the blood, I did a finger check and there was no blood on it so I'm wondering if I sliced the inside at that point? Is there a name for that area just inside the vagina? It's not the cervix, is it? Isn't that quite a ways farther up inside? It worried me thinking that the area may be an opening that blood is coming from. Or is it more like a wall? I've been searching the Internet for anatomy diagrams but cant seem to find any for that specific area.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

It's not the cervix...I believe the inside part is the vagina, and the vulva is the outer part, the labia being the "lips".


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

The only time this has happened to me was with yeast infections (even if you're not showing usual symtoms).
My skin down there turns into tissue paper when pregnant and yeast makes it somehow worse.


----------



## Stayseeliz (Jul 16, 2004)

I've had this a few times when I'm not pregnant and I've dealt with it a bit this time. It might be yeast but mine never is. It's just irritation from exercising, sweating, etc. Wear loose underwear, never sit in wet clothing after exercising and keep everything nice and clean down there and the irritation should go away. It's a pain but nothing serious!

ETA: I've also found that using gentle soap and cheaper TP helps. Stuff with lotion it in and quilted TP can be really irritating.


----------



## Family4Christ (Oct 4, 2007)

I had that happen with a yeast infection. The weird thing is, I didn't scratch, so it must've been because the labia is swollen.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I've had this happen at several points in this pregnancy when I was peeing every thirty seconds. I switched to a softer toilet paper.


----------

